# How do I modify a gapps package?



## esmier (Oct 7, 2011)

So I would like to know how I can make my own gapps zip file. I have individual zip files for specific apps that I can flash already however, I would like to throw them all into a single zip file. Can I just condense all the contents into one file or can only specific files in the zips be thrown together?


----------



## morbidz (Jul 20, 2011)

get an "official" gapps zip, and just replace the stuff you want with your own using 7zip. this way it remains flashable.


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

I use root explorer, do it all from my phone. 
Long press, extract all, goto extracted
Go to the extracted gapps, /system/app
Delete the ones you don't want, or replace. 
I think you need to edit the 70-gapps.sh to reflect the files you deleted, but I'm not sure if that's necessary.

Sent from my wireless telephonic device.


----------



## esmier (Oct 7, 2011)

Do I need to alter any of the meta info at all? The apps that I wanna replace already exist in the zip. I just wanna add some inverted apps and keep others as they are.


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

If you are just replacing apps I don't believe you need to edit anything. I don't, and everything flashes without error

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

